# For those who use heat transfer vinyl and plastisol transfer...



## danni214 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey, 
What determines if you are going to use heat transfer vinyl or plastisol transfers?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Order quantity. Vinyl is great for one-off's, or low quantity orders. Plastisol transfers are super expensive for low quantity orders. 

Vinyl can get expensive and cumbersome (weeding) for larger orders.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Ditto. My breakeven point is around 30-40. Fewer than that, vinyl is moire cost-effective; more, the winner is plastisol.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

1. quantity 2. complexity

less than 12 = vinyl
12+ = plastisol


----------



## danni214 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you all!


----------



## Hubcap (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info, new to the business, looking forward to doing some plastisol transfers. Notice they are quite expensive. Gonna get some samples to try and see what happens. Burned up my cover on my heat press, somebody had said use hydrogen peroxide if you had yellowing. Well I must have applied to much. Also learned that store bought shirts have starch and makes them yellow. great advice on here.


----------

